# Thunderstorms and Catfish



## Chuck P. (Apr 8, 2004)

Anyone ever do any good with the cats when it's storming? Just curious is all.


----------



## bassattacker (Mar 14, 2007)

ive always heard that fish in general hit best during rain/storms, also have always heard the tale wind out of the east fish bite least, wind of out the west fish bite best.

ive done good when its a light rain, never sat through a heavy steady rain.


----------



## TIGHTLINER (Apr 7, 2004)

I've always done well in rivers after torrential downpours and major thunderstorms have moved through. High and Muddy normally makes for a good Channel Catfish bite.


----------



## bigdogsteve-o (Aug 26, 2005)

well I have went fishing three time during rainstorms or with a front on its way and between me and Nate(pendog) we have caught four over 20# and quit a few more from 3- 18,so fishing the rain is a great time to fish.


----------



## Chuck P. (Apr 8, 2004)

Hmm, might have to go get a little wet then. Thanks for the replies.


----------



## Flathead King 06 (Feb 26, 2006)

Chuck P.
might be heading over to the lake this evening (cj brown) at the new boa ramps on the pier to do a littl enight time cattin' you game?


----------



## bigcatjoe (Sep 6, 2006)

always had my best nights fishing during t-storms...even in lakes. actually almost exclusively in lakes. i think they just go on the move, sort of like a feeding stimulous.


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Rain makes the air temp cooler and is more comfortable for me  

It hampers pleasure boaters and water skiers and allows flathead to move more noarmally.

This year my catch rate is about the same rain or shine.










I got this little guy after a thunderstorm last week.


----------



## bigdogsteve-o (Aug 26, 2005)

NIce fish Kat, we have storms coming in the middle of this week, I am hoping to get out during or right after the rain.


----------

